# Firebox potatoes



## gonavy (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok just curious, haven't tried it yet, just wondering if anyone has tried this idea before...made some ribs yesterday, and threw in some foil wrapped red potatoes with butter, oil, pepper etc...were in there for 2 hours during the last part of the smoke, and they are ok, but not great.  Because the smoker is at around 240 the potatoes always come out a little mushy, tasty, but mushy, the reason I am sure is because potatoes usually need to be done around 350 to be good with a little crispness to them.  I know I can make them in the house, but the whole point is to do it all on the smoker and not heat up the house.  So my idea...what if put on my wrapped potatoes on the rack in the smoker. firebox..I have a food grate for the firebox, usually never use it except to cook up a quick dog or burger waiting for my smoker to come to temp, does them REAL FAST..lol..so the potatoes should be quick, maybe done in 20 mins or so...plenty hot in there...what the consensus on this idea, anyone try it before, if not I may try next weekend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2016)

Sounds like it would work to me.

Give it a try & let us know how it goes!

Al


----------



## damndirtyhippy (Jul 9, 2016)

Storm rolled through today knocked out our power.  Threw a pot of water in top of the fire box and boiled some noodles for Mac n cheese worked out well I say try it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2016)

When we camp we put foil wrapped taters right in the campfire coals. Works great.


----------



## gonavy (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks guys, still haven't tried it yet.  Been raining every weekend for awhile now, plus next smoke thinking about doing smoked Mac & Cheese, but I may still throw a small test pack in their ..lol...so I let everyone know how it comes out, may be a few weeks, when ever this crazy weather lets up.


----------



## retiredff (Nov 30, 2016)

I just washed the potatoes , put some veg. Oil on them and put them in the smoker. They turned out good.


----------



## 61sleepercab (Dec 6, 2016)

One way to research would be to look up "smoke box cooking" with steam engine guys , or the BOYS SCOUTS  cooking sites which have a lot of dutch oven and outdoor cooking tips.  Try also "cowboy chuck wagon cooking" as chuck wagon cooks cook with fire and natural coals.  One funny incident, fraternity brothers built camp fire and put heavy wall aluminum covered sauce pan with baking potatoes and buried the pot in the coals. They watched the fire and the coals seemed to shrink...... they grabbed the handle and that was all that was left... they melted pot,  potatoes in all.


----------



## 61sleepercab (Dec 6, 2016)

I just remembered local gas engine club had wood fired upright oven where they baked foil covered potatoes on racks. The wood fire was on the bottom and the food was in a box with a door and the smoke and heat went up the sides between the inner and outer oven skins. Think warming cabinet with fire and smoke on the outside in a shell. they were feeding over 100 people.


----------

